# E- Mails, aber wie?



## anonym (11. Sep 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein System, die Nutzerdaten speichert (+ ein bisschen mehr, aber speichern von Nutzerstammdaten ist hier erstmal das wichtigste). Sie ist als RESTful Webservice umgesetzt. 

Ich möchte, dass mein Server jeden Nutzer in der Datenbank, der bestimmte Kriterien erfüllt, E- Mails entgegennimmt. Und zwar in der Form, dass aus der Datenbank die Nutzerdaten geladen werden und dann vorname.nachname@meine.domain- Adressen existieren. Ich fände es sogar sinnvoll, die E- Mails in die in der Datenbank existierende Dokumentenverwaltung einzusortieren, sie sollten aber trotzdem über POP3 erreichbar sein. In meinen Augen gibt es da zwei Möglichkeiten: 

a) Beim Anlegen eines Nutzers in der Datenbank wird automatisch im Mailserver ein neuer Account erstellt. Dementsprechend natürlich auch gelöscht, wenn der Nutzer gelöscht wird usw. 
Vorteil: Ich kann quasi einen beliebigen Mailserver nehmen
Nachteil: Wie bekomme ich den jetzt meine E- Mails sowohl in die Dokumentenverwaltung wie auch in POP3? Ohne sie zu kopieren, natürlich. Wohl maximal, wenn ich einen POP3- Client in die Datenverwaltung einbaue...

b) Der Mailserver nutzt direkt dieselbe Datenbank wie der existierende Service, besser noch, greift über den Service auf diese zu. Ankommende Mails landen direkt in der Dokumentenverwaltung, die über POP3 erreichbar ist. 
Vorteil: Ich habe keine Datendopplung. 
Nachteil: Ich brauche eine SMTP- Server, der mit meiner Datenbank reden kann, einen POP3- Server, der meine Dokumentenverwaltung als Speicher nutzt usw. 

Prinzipiell favorisiere ich b). Aber POP3 und SMTP selbst zu implementieren um anschließend Mails zu verarbeiten und speichern zu können wie ich will, ist etwas zu aufwendig. Gibt es vielleicht Implementierungen, die ich einbinden könnte? Ich habe bisher den "Java Mail Server" und "Apache James" gefunden, aber in JES ist, soweit ich bisher gesehen habe, alles eng miteinander verwoben, keine Chance da zu "customisieren". "Apache James" setzt auf dem inzwischen nicht mehr weiterentwickelten Avalon- Framework auf. Das kommt mir, sagen wir, seltsam vor. 

Ansonsten könnte ich mit MTA und MDA (meine Distribution verwendet postfix) arbeiten. Die Frage ist, wie bekomme ich es hin, ankommende Mails dann so verarbeiten zu können, wie ich das will? Ich müsste quasi eine procmail- Alternative schreiben, die das übernimmt...

Kennt ihr SMTP bzw. POP3- Implementierungen, die sich leicht in eigene (Java-)Software einbinden lassen? Oder würdet ihr eher die Lösung mit postfix wählen? 

Vielen Dank für tipps, 
anonym


----------



## thE_29 (13. Sep 2010)

JavaMailAPI: JavaMail API documentation
Kann eigentlich POP3, IMAP und SMTP! Auch über SSL (habs schon mit google-mail gemacht).


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2010)

/etc/postfix/main.cf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> always_bcc = $WHATEVER@example.com



da wird Eingang UND Ausgang hin kopiert ... einfach einen entsprechenden internen Nutzer anlegen und mittels JavaAPI verarbeiten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (14. Sep 2010)

@the_92
Das was der TO sucht ist aber doch ein Mail-Server und keine Client API, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Also ich würde auch variante b) nehmen, kann dir aber leider nicht bei der Server auswahl helfen.


----------

